

Duke U challenges students to improve Duke life using tech. $5000 in rewards. - jeremyrwelch
http://today.duke.edu/2013/02/colab

======
jeremyrwelch
Anyone know of similar programs at other top engineering schools (MIT,
Stanford, Cal, Carnegie Mellon, many others)?

~~~
ipince
The iCampusPrize at MIT does exactly that. It has $15,000 in prizes and it has
been running since 2008.

It has two stages: (1) for prototype submissions and small prizes of ~$1,000,
(2) final fully-working submissions and big prize of up to $10,000.

We entered the competition in 2011 with a book exchange site and won ~3,000.
The site's still running.

Past winners: <http://icampusprize.mit.edu/past-winners/>

Edit: fixed wrong link

~~~
jeremyrwelch
Awesome. Thanks for the info, and congrats on winning.

